# Show papillon advice



## Charlene.Filz (Jan 12, 2012)

So in the pics he is 12 months, he has been entered in shows before, but had no coat. 
He did not do as well as the breeded planned. He has no points. *Hes only been to 3 shows*
He does have a low shouldiers. He was not pic of the litter, but second or third. He has an outgoing atttiude and loves the ring!

Is their anything you would sudgest to hide the shouldiers, or anything else on him that you dislike/like?

He is now 15 months. I will try get photos of him up. The ones posted of him were when he was a year.
He does indeed have small ears, Though is weird, his father and mother both had huge ears! Both his Sire and Dam have top winning pedigrees. His father was I believe one year withing the top 5 papillons in canada.


Here are the parents;








By digiavp at 2012-01-12








By digiavp at 2012-01-12








By digiavp at 2012-01-12








By digiavp at 2012-01-12








By digiavp at 2012-01-12








By digiavp at 2012-01-12








By digiavp at 2012-01-12
He was alittle wet in these photos...was not finnished blow drying him, He was unhappy..
I hope this is in the right thread.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Is that your dog in the last pics? It's hard to really see much in those pictures.

My advice would be to have a handler (or two or three) look him over and tell you what they think. Also, paps are a late showing breed. We didn't even enter the ring until Beau was 3 years old.


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes I agree it is definitely difficult to tell by the photographs... you need some handlers to look at him and go to some shows and look at the Paps in the showring. I am not expert with Paps in any way shape or form... I showed a couple many years ago and raised one litter... So I was never into the breed in a big way. There isn't a whole lot you can do to hide the shoulders... try baiting him when you are on the move to try and keep his shoulder up whilst moving, but the judge is going to notice the shoulders as soon as the judge examines him... so even a lot of coat isn't going to hide what the judge feels under that coat. 

laurelin is right, they are a slow maturing breed, I showed my male and got class in groups but could never win a Best Of Breed with him... even if he was the only one in the breed or a Best Opposite sex, until he was about 18 months or more.... judges liked him but always said "too immature"...we won a number of puppy in group with him but he didn't get a group win until he was well over years of age... I was beginning to think he would never get it together... 

If you can get an unbiased opinion from another breeder that would also be good, but sometimes that is very difficult. 

As far as parents having great ears etc, sometimes breeding can be a bit of a lucky dip... you just don't know what you are going to get and not every puppy in the litter is going to be show quality.... even the most tightly line bred litters still have a number of pets in the litter... doesn't mean we love them any less.... And in the past I have had a top winning puppy and then by the time the puppy is 12 months old, it has been very average... others have been average to start with and by 12 months have bloomed.... 

Try and get some other opinions, especially from handlers that can actually put their hands on your dog and make an assessment. Good luck


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't help you in this area but just wanted to say your papillon looks alot like ours especially his facial markings.


----------

